# Hansel (1/14/1996-2/28/2008)



## Rose Hutch (Feb 5, 2003)

To my Hanzie Doodle Happy Dog,

We took you in when no-one else would five years ago, you were 7 years old and ate cats, sigh. Which we didn't know until AFTER you came to live with us, so we just kept you away from cats and small dogs. Always a happy bouncing boy, barking to rattle the windows just because you could ). When we first met you, you hid under your owner's kitchen table and grumbled at us, til we showed you the dogger treats, then you were our best friend...lolol. We brought Duke and TJ down with us the next day to see if you'd get along, no probs, so we brought you home with us. Found out you turned into Hanzie Doodle Scaredy Dog when there was a thunderboomer, our bed turned into a vibrating bed due to you trembling in your fur, sigh. You always were a good boy, and we are going to miss you old man. We are totally heartbroken that you had to leave us, we were hoping for a few more years with our perpetual puppy, but maybe Duke wanted you to join him, TJ, Gretchen, Princess and Weenie, you and the Dude were good buddies from day one. I can't believe you're gone Hanzie, only 38 days after Duke left us (, we are just crushed right now. may you be happy, healthy, no longer in pain, and please wait for us and watch over us til we all meet again,

We love you Hansel, and will miss you always,

Love,
mom, dad, and your fur siblings


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hugs to you Rose. Blessings to your family as they go through this difficult time. Rest in peace, sweet wonderful Hansel!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh rose, i'm so sorry you lost your dear Hansel, so soon after loosing Duke. keep their spirits alive in your hearts always.

run free, Hansel


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss of Hansel.







to you!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I am sorry to hear you lost your baby, especially so soon after losing one already.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Sounds like you made his last years so very happy.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss.








Hansel


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.. May he rest in peace


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

May your beautiful, happy memories soon start to heal your aching heart. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

How very sad. My thoughts are with you....


----------



## kneely (Jul 3, 2003)

Rose,
I am so sorry for the loss of Hansel. Thanks for taking a pup that would not have had a good life without you. I know he's looking down thanking you too.
Kerry


----------



## luvmysheps (Mar 13, 2004)

Oh Rosie, my heart is breaking for you. It is so hard to give up our babies and to have 2 so close is extremely hard.

Know that I am thinking of you and sending big hugs. You gave him a wonderful life and he gave you love back in return.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh Rose, sorry for your loss of Hansel. All GSD's are great dogs, they all leave foot prints on our heart. RIP Hansel


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh no...not Hansel too. Rose, your heart must be broken in a million pieces. I am so sorry. I hope you both find some comfort in knowing Hansel is with Duke now. My thoughts and prayers are with you both...


----------



## Rose Hutch (Feb 5, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind words. Our hearts are just crushed, both my special old guys are gone . Koko is lost, she adored her brothers, and Hopie misses her guardian uncles, the other doggers don't seem to mind so much. I take comfort knowing my two guys are together again, though we all miss them terribly . Duder Doo and Hanzie Doodle will be keeping the 4 others that went before them in line til we all meet again, we miss you both big guys, we will meet again in time, take care of the others for us and try NOT to terrorize any kitties you come across Hanzie.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking loss...God bless you


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss of Hansel.


----------

